

Nips 2015 Accepted Papers - jcatw
https://nips.cc/Conferences/2015/AcceptedPapers

======
jcatw
You can find a csv with titles, authors, and affiliations here:
[http://jatwood.org/blog/nips-2015-accepted.html](http://jatwood.org/blog/nips-2015-accepted.html)

